# CANCELED Bicycle Swap Meet Sunday March 22 Thompson CT / Former Dudley bike show



## tanksalot (Feb 29, 2020)

***canceled*** 

BICYCLE SWAP MEET SUNDAY MARCH 22 2020

9-am until you Leave. BIKES-PARTS=ACCESSORIES

BRING YOUR OLD BICYCLES

HI WHEEL- Stingray - BMX

CASH BUYERS ON HAND

+ FREE HONEST APPRAISALS

Our 39th bicycle swap and Our 4TH one at this location.. Held INDOORS and outdoors

A fun day with bicycles bicycles and MORE bicycles. Buy Sell Trade. Worth the ride so be here or be square.

get all the details

Bicycle show is held in the white building at 1017 Riverside Drive North Grosvenordale CT 06255

OUR 39th SHOW

4TH one AT THIS LOCATION

INDOOR outdoor BIKE SHOW SUNDAY MARCH 22 2020

1017 Riverside Drive North Grosvenordale CT 06255. (Thompson). RT 12

NEW TIME. STARTS AT 9am until over

No early birds

Hall is rented from 9 am -5 pm

WORTH THE RIDE FROM ANYWHERE

FUN DAY WITH BICYCLES AND BIKE PEOPLE

SUNDAY MARCH 22 2020 DUDLEY BIKE SWAP. Our 39th Swap. 4TH One at New Location. 1017 Riverside Dr, North Grosvenordale, CT 06255 (RTE 12) 5 miles from Old Location . Turn left at Rite Aid onto Schofield ave (rte 12) and go 5 miles until Rte 12 merges with 131. Building is on Left. Indoors and Outdoor spots. Call eight hundred-336 B-I-K-E (2453) with any questions. Thanks Bike Mike


----------



## Mr.RED (Feb 29, 2020)

Awesome finally the first New England bike show for 2020 I can't wait.


----------



## bikejunk (Mar 2, 2020)

will be their


----------



## catfish (Mar 2, 2020)

Always a great swap meet.


----------



## lgrinnings (Mar 2, 2020)

Giddy up!


----------



## Barto (Mar 2, 2020)

Roger that!   Anyone have a Mead front end? Kind with the ribs?

BART


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 15, 2020)

In light of all the closures here and everywhere, is the swap still on ?


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 15, 2020)

SORRY THE SHOW IS CANCELED  FYI- this is not my show but I put the ad up for awareness.  I just spoke to the promoter of the event today: In the interest of public safety Mike has decided to cancel the show. I’m as sad about this as everyone. That being said I believe this is the right decision due to recent events .


----------



## Mr.RED (Mar 15, 2020)

I just heard the show was called off but it came from the grape vine can Mike or Lou confirm the status ? Also not sure if we should live in fear hiding in the house for a potential cold we may or may not get.


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 15, 2020)

Sorry The Dudley / Thompson bike show has been canceled due to recent events .


----------



## Barto (Mar 17, 2020)

All right, that's it!  I'm setting up a Swap meet in my yard...I'll set up a Oh Dark Thirty and come back out at 9AM...I'll act like I never saw any of this stuff and I'll buy it all...including the tables!


----------

